# Small Plastic Bags



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Where do you guys...assuming you do...find those little plastic bags for storing/ shipping flies? 

I looked at Hobby Lobby and Michaels in the crafts etc. and didn't find what I needed.

Thx.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Walmart in the craft section.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thx...but then that means I actually have to GO to Walmart.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Any of your head shops ( smoke shops)


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Man, what size do you need and how many are you talking about? I have some 2"x3" plastic bags that I ship my FlyLipps in, if you aren't looking at hundreds of bags I will be glad to give you some. I get mine in bulk online, the company is packitright.com.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey FlyLipps,

How are you my friend? I really appreciate the offer. Let me look around see what I can find on my own but, if push comes to shove, I'll take you up on that. I'm not doing anything commercial or anything like that. I just want to have some for when I send flies to people thru the mail, etc.

BTW, I enjoyed meeting you guys. Let's do it again sometime. I want to come back when it's not Lent and I can have cold adult beverages with you guys. I've got to find something besides alcohol to give up this year for Lent!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I have ..*

a couple of hundred you can have... Left-over from the "Fishing Bridge"... You can buy all you need at Supreme Paper or paper goods wholesalers/retailers...


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks so much! That's awfully generous.

We're over in Fairhope but you might road trip over you way if I can't find any!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Well, I guess I could male some..*

Send me your address.. They are just taking up space and memories that need to go away...


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

I just buy my weed in Washington and keep the bags.


----------

